# Heat Mat - which way around?



## audin_laoticus (Oct 6, 2006)

Does it matter which way around the heat mat is on the tank???

As you can see mine is facing like you see on other pictures, with the bronze strips inwards...





But, the plug fitting bumps out loads more on that side so there is a gap between the mat and the tank. The mat gets hot both sides but is it meant to be able to be used both ways around???? If so then i can lose that gap but dont wana mess about with it anymore than I already have if i find out that ive got it the wrong way around. Ive already taken some of the laminating away


----------



## ScorpDude (Oct 6, 2006)

Yes, you can use it either way around.


----------



## audin_laoticus (Oct 6, 2006)

nice one  cheers for that


----------



## Canfire (Oct 6, 2006)

what kind of scorpion are you housing in there?


----------



## audin_laoticus (Oct 7, 2006)

heterometrus laoticus. two 2nd instar babies. if your wondering why the soil looks so dry dont worry its nicely damp now


----------

